# When does the Dubai Fountain Operate???



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anybody know what time's the Dubai Fountain is switched on every day, I'd like to see it, but any time that I have been there, everything is switched off?


----------



## regina (May 10, 2009)

which fountain , if its the one at palace hotel near the tallest building, then it is in the night mostly...and it runs intermittently more like 10-20 mins intervals.......





mayotom said:


> Does anybody know what time's the Dubai Fountain is switched on every day, I'd like to see it, but any time that I have been there, everything is switched off?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

regina said:


> which fountain , if its the one at palace hotel near the tallest building, then it is in the night mostly...and it runs intermittently more like 10-20 mins intervals.......


That the one, Ive never hung about for 20 minutes to wait, I get impatient...

thanks Regina


----------



## regina (May 10, 2009)

i have seen it often.....its kind of coool but after a while like all things, it gets..........motonous and the excitement is gone. worth a view though

thanks Regina[/QUOTE]


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

looks pretty nice.


----------

